# Lindy came up with a fantastic idea!!!!!



## Jody (Mar 7, 2009)

Lindy came up with this idea to match my avatar.  It is clear M & P and I scented it with a Rain FO.  It is the first time I have used M & P and assumed it would be clearer.  I melted it in the microwave.  Next time I am going to try melting in a double boiler.

I love the idea.







[/img]


----------



## Jola (Mar 7, 2009)

lol, cute! Love that they match your avatar! Make one for me too!  jk


----------



## starduster (Mar 7, 2009)

*Lovely bugs*

So gorgeous and it makes it a little bit of a msytery that it is not tottally clear.
How clever of Lindy.


----------



## TessC (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh, those are adorable!

 Between your ladybugs and the rubber duck soaps I found in another post here, I'm so tempted to try making some cute M&P soaps for my kiddo and some other people I know. The fish bag soaps are really cute, too, and I know some people who'd go nuts over those.


----------



## topcat (Mar 8, 2009)

They're gorgeous Jody!  Cute and fun and so appropriate for your avatar too.

Tanya


----------



## IanT (Mar 8, 2009)

maaaaaaaaarvelous simply maaaaaaaaaaaaaarvelous


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Mar 8, 2009)

They're cute, how big is the soap? they look like little buttons.


----------



## digit (Mar 8, 2009)

Too adorable!!!! I love them! 



Digit


----------



## heartsong (Mar 8, 2009)

love the colors, nicw job! VERY clever, too!


----------



## jbarad (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh those are adorable !


----------



## Jody (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you for the nice comments.  

I washed with one last night and it is a little clearer now.  I took the picture shortly after unmolding and I froze them first for an easy release.  I think that made them a little cloudy.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 8, 2009)

They look great!

I have used 'clear' M&P and had it cloud over like that too. I think there is a special "ultra clear" type that really does stay truly clear. I want to make soap baggies with goldfish in them and am going to have to find some of that!

They are so fun!


----------



## Rah (Mar 8, 2009)

These are so cute!! I really want one. Such a clever idea, as well.
Reminds me of a soap-making kit I got when I was younger... it was for a translucent frog-shaped soap with a little plastic fly in the middle, I think.


----------



## Jody (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Ashley,  I'll look for that next time.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2009)

Jody those are outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You did an amazing job on them - I love them....way too cool...


----------

